# HowToFixIt.gr > Site & Forum >  Πρόβλημα με p.m

## Sotos_ster

Καλημέρα
Πως μπορώ να στείλω προσωπικό μυνημα σε κάποιο μέλος ; μπαινω κανονικά στο προφιλ πολλών μελών αλλα δε μου βγάζει πουθενά αποστολή προσωπικού μηνύματος !

----------


## manos_3

> Καλημέρα
> Πως μπορώ να στείλω προσωπικό μυνημα σε κάποιο μέλος ; μπαινω κανονικά στο προφιλ πολλών μελών αλλα δε μου βγάζει πουθενά αποστολή προσωπικού μηνύματος !


Καλημέρα.Όταν πατας πανω στο ονομα του μελους σου βγαζει μια επιλογη που λεει προσωπικο μυνημα

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Καλημέρα.Όταν πατας πανω στο ονομα του μελους σου βγαζει μια επιλογη που λεει προσωπικο μυνημα


Όχι το έχω δοκιμάσει κ αυτό ... τπτ... να υπογραμμίσω ότι μπαινω απο κινητό

----------


## manos_3

> Όχι το έχω δοκιμάσει κ αυτό ... τπτ... να υπογραμμίσω ότι μπαινω απο κινητό


Μπαίνεις από tapatalk;Αν ναι τότε πας στον χρηστη που θες ,πατας πανω του και σου ανοιγει μια καρτελα που εχει ενα κοκκινο πλαίσιο που λέει μύνημα.

----------

